# Guten Rutsch, und frohes neues Jahr 2019



## LastManStanding (31. Dezember 2017)

Ich wünsche euch allen ein gutes und frohes neues Jahr 
Auf das euer persöhnlich-individuelles Glück wächst. Und Wohlstand nicht durch PC-Komponenten käufe schrumpft :-*
Alles liebe und gute . 

Silvester Grüße:
Ich


----------



## Johnny05 (31. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Guten Rutsch, und frohes neues Jahr 2018*

Ich schließ mich hier mal an :

Ich wünsche allen Mitgliedern des PCGH-Forums , den Redakteuren und all denjenigen die dies hier lesen , einen guten Rutsch ins neue Jahr . Bleibt alle gesund und lasst Euch vor allem nicht ärgern .


Gruß

Johnny05


----------



## niklasschaefer (31. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Guten Rutsch, und frohes neues Jahr 2018*

Wünsche euch allen auch einen guten Start in 2018. Rutsch gut ins neue Jahr.


Alles Liebe und gute aus dem leicht warmen Taubertal


Niklas


----------



## drstoecker (31. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Guten Rutsch, und frohes neues Jahr 2018*

Von mir auch an alle einen guten Rutsch!!!


----------



## Dr Bakterius (1. Januar 2018)

*AW: Guten Rutsch, und frohes neues Jahr 2018*

Happy New Year 2018 @ all​


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (1. Januar 2018)

*AW: Guten Rutsch, und frohes neues Jahr 2018*

Allen ein frohes neues Jahr!


----------



## FoxXsays (1. Januar 2018)

*AW: Guten Rutsch, und frohes neues Jahr 2018*

Frohes neues Jahr ! 

Gesendet von meinem BND-L21 mit Tapatalk


----------



## aloha84 (1. Januar 2018)

*AW: Guten Rutsch, und frohes neues Jahr 2018*

Frohes neues Jahr.
Auf das alle eure Wünsche und Vorsätze in Erfüllung gehen.
...... und das dieses Forum weiter so kommunikativ, informell und kulturell wertvoll bleibt, wie es jetzt schon ist.

Grüße an alle, euer Aloha.


----------



## HenneHuhn (1. Januar 2018)

*AW: Guten Rutsch, und frohes neues Jahr 2018*

Ein frohes neues Jahr euch allen! Wir zoffen uns hier zwar manchmal, aber letztlich haben wir alle eine Leidenschaft für PCs und was man so alles damit tun kann. Das ist doch eine schöne Gemeinsamkeit.

Daher: alles Gute für 2018, Gesundheit und Freude für euch und alle eure Lieben!


----------



## phila_delphia (1. Januar 2018)

*AW: Guten Rutsch, und frohes neues Jahr 2018*

Auch von mir:

Ein frohes, gesundes und gesegnetes neues Jahr für Redaktion und Forenmitglieder mit ordentlich Hardware!



Grüße

phila


----------



## facehugger (1. Januar 2018)

*AW: Guten Rutsch, und frohes neues Jahr 2018*

Euch allen ein gesundes Neues

Gruß


----------



## clown44 (1. Januar 2018)

*AW: Guten Rutsch, und frohes neues Jahr 2018*

Frohes neues Jahr @all

viel Gesundheit und mögen so viele Wünsche wie möglich in Erfüllung gehen.


----------



## Gamer090 (1. Januar 2018)

*AW: Guten Rutsch, und frohes neues Jahr 2018*

Frohes neues Jahr euch allen  Wer hat "Diner for one" an Silvester geschaut?


----------



## HenneHuhn (2. Januar 2018)

*AW: Guten Rutsch, und frohes neues Jahr 2018*

Ohne "Dinner for One" ist es für mich kein richtiges Silvester. Den Jahreswechsel 2016/2017 hatte ich mit der Crew meiner Freundin in Essen verbracht, da haben mir diese kleinen Silvesterrituale doch sehr gefehlt...


----------



## Dr Bakterius (2. Januar 2018)

*AW: Guten Rutsch, und frohes neues Jahr 2018*



> Wer hat "Diner for one" an Silvester geschaut?


Den anderen Teil hatten wir schon. Früher war es ein Ritual aber seit etlichen Jahren wo es sogar mehrfach zu den unterschiedlichsten Zeiten und mittlerweile auch in nachgemachten Varianten häufig erscheint ist es mir nicht mehr wichtig genug bzw. die Arbeit verlangte Aufmerksamkeit.


----------

